
1997 was ‘tipping point’ for ice caps around Greenland’s edges - manojr
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11870.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[https://www.uu.nl/en/news/1997-was-tipping-point-for-ice-
cap...](https://www.uu.nl/en/news/1997-was-tipping-point-for-ice-caps-around-
greenlands-edges)

The original has useful graphics as well.

------
manojr
Research Paper:
[http://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms14730](http://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms14730)

